# Solid Started Kit recommendations?



## TheCaptain (Oct 23, 2016)

I've picked up a few good knives and would appreciate some feedback on a better than decent stone starter set. (FWIW I'm reviewing all of Jon's youtube videos) I'm thinking the following:

[The 3 piece Gesshin set (400, 2000, and 6000).
Adding the synthetic fininshing stone just because its received really good feedback on this forum. 

Finally  Id round out the purchase with a Diamond flattening plate and a good stone holder/base. That should be enough to get me started?

Am I missing anything? Also, I think the Gesshin set can be permasoaked but if someone can confirm that I'd appreciate it.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## daveb (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes on permasoak. Yes on rest of "set". But.

Consider that you'll only use course infrequently - my first s&g was JNS 300 cause I wanted to lose the 400 soaker. I have a slight preference for it over JKI for this reason. (Have both) 

And it's pretty obvious but you don't want to store any stones, soakers esp, outside in Chi town. If moisture inside stone freezes it will be a bad day for the stone. 

Having a 6K and a synthetic finisher stone may be redundant - no prob there but it would make a nice gift down the road from people that think you're nuts.

Jon's holder and flattener are the best I've used. Spend a minute to think about where you'll sharpen. I like a cutting board over a sink as a sink bridge. Use a cheap poly and cut to fit and you're done. I also sharpen on a counter using a 18 x 12, 4" cambro and Jon's sink bridge. (His typical for set up)

Last thing to kick around are Jon's diamond plates. $300 and change, buy a coarse stone and spend the rest of your money on knives. If you can reach that deep you're done shopping stones, forever.

Keep us posted.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2016)

honestly, i would take it slow... maybe the stone set and a flattening plate (and possibly stone holder) and then see what you really feel like you need from there. The stone set can indeed be permasoaked.


----------

